# Pricing Small Jobs



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

Every bid ends in cents.

Could be 46 for the year the business started.

Could be 64 for the year I started working for the business.

Could be 05 for the year I took over the business.

Could be 10 because it is 2010.


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a customer who gets a 2% discount for paying in 10 days. If I need, say $3200 for a job, I'll mark it up so after the 2% I'll get my $3200. This always comes out in weird pennies so it looks like I priced it correectly but really I just hate pennies in my deposits.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

I just ordered carpet for our basement, and the total was $2,600 and change. When I asked what they needed for a deposit, she punched a few keys on the calculator and came back with "we need a deposit of $2,004". At first I thought it was a bit odd that it was $2,004, and not just an even $2,000, but after a while, I started thinking that at least it sounds like an actual calculated number, as opposed to some arbitrary deposit amount.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nothing like a 75%+ deposit.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Nothing like a 75%+ deposit.


If it was for anything other than special-order carpet, I'd balk too. But I can fully understand them not wanting to get stuck with 80 yards of carpet that ends up becoming a "remnant" when the original buyer cancels the deal.


----------

